# Vintage video clips



## NancyNGA

I do really like old things, especially videos. Do you have a video clip of something interesting from the past? About any subject at all?  I'd like to see it.

 Here are two short clips I found recently:

Eleanor Roosevelt on Richard Nixon 
She is referring to Nixon's Senate campaign against Helen Gahagan Dougles in 1950.






Nixon accused Gahagan, wife of actor Melvin Douglas, of being soft on Communism because of her opposition to the House Un-American Activities Committee. Nixon called her "pink right down to her underwear." It was Gahagan Douglas who popularized Nixon's epithet "Tricky Dick".


Richard Nixon's Checkers Speech
I remember seeing this live on TV.


----------



## SeaBreeze

FDR walking.


----------



## SeaBreeze

1954 Willie Mays of the New York Giants


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99

Just a little footnote..my dad loved "Old Walter" and loved to make me laugh by calling him "Walter Crankcase".  It's funny how I hadn't thought of that in years...til I just now watched that clip.  I sure do miss him...:rose::rose:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## NancyNGA

1950's video of Chet Atkins playing Humoresque (Antonin Dvo?ák, 1894)


----------



## SeaBreeze

A little 'politically incorrect' statement from JFK.






Old New York films, music is strange and detracts from the video, IMO...suggest mute or turn off speakers.


----------



## NancyNGA

Fantastic footage of NYC, SB! :thanks:


----------



## NancyNGA

The Everly Brothers on The Julius LaRosa Show, 1957.     He has to ask their names??? 

 Too bad the picture is not very clear.


----------



## NancyNGA

Theodore Roosevelt at his home in Sagamore Hill, Oyster Bay, Long Island, 1912.   

Part 1

Part 2


----------



## NancyNGA

How to dance _The Charleston_, 1927.  A real knee-knocker?


----------



## fureverywhere

I could so dance like that...at 25...now I'd break something


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## clover

This lot look mostly like a right shady bunch of characters. But you never know it could be one of our ancestors trying to earn an honest  (or in some cases a dishonest) crust


----------



## NancyNGA

Great video, clover!  Interesting music, too.  Lot's of terms I've never heard of.  What's a mush-faker @2:19?


----------



## clover

NancyNGA said:


> Great video, clover!  Interesting music, too.  Lot's of terms I've never heard of.  What's a mush-faker @2:19?



They repaired and sold old umbrellas Nancy


----------



## NancyNGA

clover said:


> They repaired and sold old umbrellas Nancy



Thank you clover.  I Googled it and came up with nothing.  But I see the umbrellas, now.


----------



## clover

A lovely video clip where technology is put to good use and old and new come together for this remarkable lady


----------



## SifuPhil

1945 NYC and Times Square - look at the heavy car traffic LOL!

Wish I had been there back then - could have caught the Andrews Sisters!


----------



## clover

Thanks for your video Phil. It is interesting to see we were no difference then. Just people getting on with their lives


----------



## NancyNGA

Double decker (electric?) buses.  So cool!  I don't think we ever had any two-story buses here in the US.  Does anybody know?


----------



## SifuPhil

clover said:


> Thanks for your video Phil. It is interesting to see we were no difference then. Just people getting on with their lives



How very true!

It's such a shame that war is brought on by a few megalomaniacs, while the rest of us just want to get along.


----------



## SifuPhil

NancyNGA said:


> Double decker (electric?) buses.  So cool!  I don't think we ever had any two-story buses here in the US.  Does anybody know?



I think there are a lot of them in major tourist spots such as Vegas and NY. In fact, I believe there's a factory somewhere in the U.S. that specializes in manufacturing double deckers.


----------



## clover

We still have double deckers in some towns but the red London ones are the most famous. Remember Cliff Richards  taking one on a summer holiday


----------



## NancyNGA

SifuPhil said:


> I think there are a lot of them in major tourist spots such as Vegas and NY. In fact, I believe there's a factory somewhere in the U.S. that specializes in manufacturing double deckers.



Are they targeting just tourists?   Is this a new thing?   (Obviously I am way out of touch.)


----------



## SifuPhil

NancyNGA said:


> Are they targeting just tourists?   Is this a new thing?   (Obviously I am way out of touch.)



Probably just tourists. I don't think they're practical enough for routine, everyday use.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Swing_ dancing, 1956


----------



## NancyNGA

The Panama Canal is 51 miles (82 km) long.  Work began in 1880 and was completed in 1914.


----------



## NancyNGA

*Chesapeake and Ohio Canal - 1917
*Silent footage in 3 parts

_The C&O Canal operated from 1831 until 1924 along the Potomac River from Washington, D.C., to Cumberland, Maryland.  The canal's principal cargo was coal from the Allegheny Mountains. Construction on the 184.5-mile canal began in 1828 and ended in 1850.  Rising and falling over an elevation change of 605 feet, it required the construction of 74 canal locks, 11 aqueducts to cross major streams, more than 240 culverts to cross smaller streams, and the 3,118 ft Paw Paw Tunnel. A planned section to the Ohio River at Pittsbrgh was never built.  The canal way is now maintained as the C&O National Historical Park, with a trail that follows the old towpath.
_?
(4:00 minutes)





(4:06 minutes)





(3:40 minutes)


----------



## NancyNGA

Clark Gable in _Idiot's Delight, 1939_ 
 The only film in which Gable sings and dances. (Probably for the best )


----------



## NancyNGA

A look at Sir Arthur Conan Doyle.     Believed to be his only filmed interview.


----------



## NancyNGA

The Mills Brothers on the Jack Benny Show, singing _Opus One _and _Up a Lazy River_, 1961

(If you don't care for Jack Benny, skip to 4:00 )






Lyrics to _Opus One _(Sy Oliver and Sid Garris, 1943) 
_
Oh! baby, I'm rackin' my brain, to think of a name
To give to this tune, so Perry can croon
And maybe old Bing will give it a fling
And that'll start everyone hummin' the thing.

The melody's dumb, repeat and repeat
But if you can swing, it's got a good beat
And that's the main thing, to make it complete
'Cause everyone's swingin' today.

So we call it Opus One, it's not for Sammy Kaye, hey, hey, hey.
It's Opus One, it's got to swing, not sway, Baby.

If Mr. Les Brown can make it renowned
And Ray Anthony could rock it for me
There's never a doubt, you'll knock yourself out
Whenever you get near Opus One. _


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Sassycakes

1956 Elvis first appeared on the Ed Sullivan show and I immediately fell in love with him.
<span style="font-family:comic sans ms;"><font size="5"><span style="color:#008080;">


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, Sassycakes.  Some moves, and looks...


----------



## happytime

That was so heartbreaking, that day, that moment , that week. But when he said thoses words I think the world cried.
              I'm referring to the death of J.Kennedy .


----------



## Carla

happytime said:


> That was so heartbreaking, that day, that moment , that week. But when he said thoses words I think the world cried.
> I'm referring to the death of J.Kennedy .



That was great footage, I saw others but that one is the best. I remember that day well. I was in school when it was announced. We were given time off to watch the funeral on TV. So sad. I will always believe there was a conspiracy and that Oswald was their patsy. We have not been told the truth about this and I doubt ever will...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

_Reuben & Rachel_, Jubilee USA (Ozark Jubilee) TV show, 1960 
 Featuring Eddie Arnold, Patsy Cline, June Valli and Cowboy Copas


----------



## SeaBreeze

Put on mute or shut off your speakers if the music bothers you.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Photos of Eugene, Oregon USA from 1890s to 1950s.


----------



## NancyNGA

SB, I wish there was a video like that of my home town.  Need to play it in slow motion though.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ohio in the 1950s.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Market Street bridge in Youngstown, Ohio in the '30s and '40s.


----------



## Ken N Tx

[h=1]Oldest footage of Chicago ever   from 1896-1935[/h].


----------



## Aunt Bea

I still get a kick out of these old beer commercials from when I was a kid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn7b2djfMKY


----------



## NancyNGA

Bea, I remember singing the tune to this one as a kid. "Mabel, Black Label..."


----------



## Carla

I remember that one. My dad used to sing the song.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I remember singing the old Mabel Black Label jingle too! 


Old St Louis.


----------



## NancyNGA

With typical newsreel narrator enthusiasm... The All American Soap Box Derby, 1936


----------



## NancyNGA

_Ma, He's Making Eyes at Me_  - Gus Visser and his Singing Duck (1925) :lol:

This film was selected in 2002 for the National Film Registry at the Library of Congress as a historically important American film.


----------



## NancyNGA

East Anglian farming and children playing in hayfields in 1904
(East Anglia is an area in the East of England.)

The play scenes make me itch.  :eewwk:


----------



## NancyNGA

Firefighting in the Horse-Drawn Era  
Video shot between 1900 and 1920.


----------



## Deucemoi

if it has not already been posted you can probably find many vintage video/tv/radio programs from www.archive.org


----------



## SeaBreeze

> Grab yourself a brew, sit back and watch this enchanting video of a  Rover motorcycle being constructed back in the good old days of hand  crafted machinery.  From casting the cylinders to machining the crank  and assembling the engine, this a wonderful insight into the vintage  days of building motorcycles for the road.  And keep your eye out for  the test rider who hits the water feature with a little bit too much  gusto!
> 
> The Rover company began to develop and produced the Rover Imperial  motorcycle in November 1902. This was a 3.5hp diamond-framed motorcycle  with the engine in the centre and 'springer' front forks, an improvement  ahead of its time. The first Rover motorcycle had innovative features  such as a spray carburettor, a bottom-bracket engine, and mechanically  operated valves. Featuring a strong frame with double front down tubes  and a good quality finish, over a thousand Rover motorcycles were sold  in 1904.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Silent film, Edison Business Phonograpy, a stenographer's friend.  Video can be watched here.


----------

